# Ils ont dit...



## Amok (24 Septembre 2008)

Il y avait, en un temps que les moins de 20 ans ne peuvent pas connaitre, un fil assez similaire, mais qui a disparu au fond du classement. Bast, peu importe : soyons fous et en voici un tout neuf, tout beau.

L'idéal serait de ne pas ruiner le truc, c'est à dire qu'il est possible de commenter (bien sur ), mais pas de trop dévier car ce qui va être posté ici est du nectar, de la phrase historique, de la citation de haut vol pour les historiens du futur. La pensée du XXIeme siècle, par ses auteurs les plus talentueux.

Ils ont dit, donc.

Les grands penseurs de MacG, les stars dont on perçoit un peu de "private life" au détour d'un message, les philosophes du bar ou d'ailleurs, les rois de la plume.

La phrase qui laisse sur le cul, qui déroute. Qui fait réfléchir, celle dont on sait que la vie _après_ ne sera jamais plus comme la vie _avant_.

Vous voulez un exemple ?


"_J'écoute France Inter dans ma Safrane_"







bobbynountchak. 24/09/08 dans "la fin du monde reportée l'année prochaine". Collection MacG©.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2008)

Ça c'est du fil qu'il est bien!!!! :love:




Amok a dit:


> L'idéal serait de ne pas ruiner le truc, c'est à dire qu'il est possible de commenter (bien sur ), mais pas de trop dévier


Fais ton boulot sans fléchir, feignasse!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2008)

Dans le genre?... 

Edit de l'Amok : Non, non, pas des conneries. Sinon, on va citer JPMiss toutes les 5 minutes ! 
De la phrase imparable, qui fait jubiler, qui inspire.
Tu imagines le pustuleux écoutant France Inter dans une Safrane ? Non ? Attends, ferme les yeux... Voilà. Décor : un feu rouge. La Safrane stoppe. Mate l'avatar sur mon premier post et imagine la tronche qui apparait au volant. Et France Inter en fond sonore. L'affreux qui fait mine de tout comprendre, qui fait l'intello, tu vois ? Nous, on le connait, on sait qu'il est tellement naze que son pseudo est devenu synonyme de nazerie absolue, limite couches pétrolifères, mais les gens dans la rue, non.

Attends, j'en cherche une autre...


----------



## Amok (24 Septembre 2008)

Bon, un autre exemple, vite fait :

"_on peut avoir une date précise pour la fin du monde svp, que je puisse m'organiser ?_"






Bassman - Idem (uvre collective).


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2008)

Pris dans le minichat, c'est valable?...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2008)

<LeConcombreMaske>	 non mado... j'aime pas le gaspillage, si ça ne tiens pas dans ma main ou dans ma bouche, c'est du gaspillage...

in "The amazing Shoutbox 24/09/08 16h25"


----------



## Amok (24 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pris dans le minichat, c'est valable?...



Mon pauvre Patoch, le fait que tu sois Corse n'explique pas tout.
Bon, juste pour toi, car je pense que les autres ont compris (Concombre, ne lève pas les yeux au ciel en regardant le gros, ce n'est pas sympa) : il faut mettre un lien pour pouvoir situer la phrase dans son contexte.

Donc, tu copies la phrase ici (une sorte de Reader's Digest©, tu vois ?) et au dessous tu cites l'auteur, et tu mets un lien vers le post. Le minichat, vois tu, ce n'est pas possible (Concombre, arrête de rire, ce n'est pas très charitable vis à vis de notre ami insulaire !) car non seulement le mini chat est éphémère, mais de plus Mado y fait n'importe quoi depuis quelques temps.

Alors, je reprends (Concombre, je te demande de t'arrêter : tu n'est pas très charitable, et maintenant tu fais pouffer Supermoquette. Patoch n'est pas un jouet.) :

- Tu trouves une phrase qui t'interpelle au fil des messages postés sur _*CE*_ forum (macg, donc, si on part vers MB ca compte pas : trop facile).
- Tu la copies ici.
- Tu fais un lien vers le post d'origine.

Si tu as encore des questions, n'hésites pas.


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Septembre 2008)

l'Amok_mais_dans_un_post_du_patoch a dit:


> Dans le genre?...
> 
> Edit de l'Amok : Non, non, pas des conneries. Sinon, on va citer JPMiss toutes les 5 minutes !
> De la phrase imparable, qui fait jubiler, qui inspire.
> ...




La différence est quand même subtile... On va se perdre.
Par exemple, là, j'ai un :
"Pour toi ça sera monsieur Estomak.", posté par un certain sphyncterek.
Imagine un spyncter en train de se tortiller tout seul sur le pavé. Il piaffe, il caquète, et il te demande de l'appeler monsieur. 
Les gens dans la rue, ils savent pas ce que c'est. Un sphyncter sorti de son rectum, il n'en ont jamais vu. Ils voient juste un gros vers de terre qu'ils croient échappé de sa ferme lombricole.
C'est coquasse, et en même temps, ça - comment tu dis ? - "laisse sur le cul".


----------



## macmarco (24 Septembre 2008)

Dans le style "logo non ostentatoire" ?(Oeuvre collective suisse)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pris dans le minichat, c'est valable?...



  

Mouai mais là, vu le ramassis de pochtrons qui traîne dans le mini bar (mado  )depuis quelques jours, va y en avoir des pages et des pages en moins de 2...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Si tu as encore des questions, n'hésites pas.



C'est quoi cette bouteille de lait sur laquelle tu es assis ?...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> ... (Concombre, ne lève pas les yeux au ciel en regardant le gros, ce n'est pas sympa) ...
> (Concombre, arrête de rire, ce n'est pas très charitable vis à vis de notre ami insulaire !)...
> (Concombre, je te demande de t'arrêter : tu n'est pas très charitable, et maintenant tu fais pouffer Supermoquette. Patoch n'est pas un jouet.)...



ptain, j'y crois pas... :affraid:  
La Moke a piraté ma webcam... foiré...  :rateau: :love:


----------



## Amok (24 Septembre 2008)

macmarco a dit:


> Dans le style "logo non ostentatoire" ?



Voilà, dans ce style là, et d'autres. Il y en a au moins un qui a compris.
L'écrieur, cela se confirme de jour en jour : tu es vraiment la honte de ce forum. En plus, nombre de posteurs ont déjà vu un rectum : il suffit d'avoir fréquenté mackie lors d'une AES après quelques bières. Soit, je l'accorde, l'objet n'est pas en liberté totale : lorsque tu le suis, rampant entre les véhicules garés,  tu arrives à son propriétaire. Mais la première fois c'est flippant, surtout que le tuyau est animé de spasmes contractiles. Un peu comme un boa en cours de digestion.

Alors non, ton exemple n'est pas bon. Nul.


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Septembre 2008)

Ah zut. Au temps pour moi.


----------



## BS0D (24 Septembre 2008)

haha, j'adore déjà ce fil !!


----------



## macmarco (24 Septembre 2008)

Ah tiens, une multicitation, c'est possible ?
Genre... dialogue de "sourds":



yvos a dit:


> _Bon alors on tient salon ici, c'est ça? Vous voulez un petit thé peut-être?_





vousti a dit:


> Faudra faire gaffe ou tu mettras tes schlapettes alors :rateau::rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2008)

Et ça?... 







 BS0D : "haha, j'adore déjà ce fil !!"

Au fait ; et cette bouteille de lait?...


----------



## Amok (24 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah zut. Au temps pour moi.



Oui, cela va pour cette fois. Mais ne compte pas trop sur notre charité à l'avenir. Soit, ta vie est une suite d'échecs et de vide, mais si le fait que tu n'existes qu'au travers des relations virtuelles peut parfois nous laisser un peu plus coulant vis à vis de toi par rapport à d'autres,  ne profite pas trop de cette mansuétude pour poster n'importe quoi, n'importe quand. Bien sur, tu n'es pas très malin, mais je suis certain que tu as un don, même s'il ne s'est pas encore révélé : macramé, suceur de craies, garde chasse d'eau, dresseur de calamars...
Tu dois garder confiance, et mettre tes maigres forces intellectuelles dans la recherche de cette nouvelle aventure qui, un jour ou l'autre, frappera à ta porte. S'accoupler avec des animaux empaillés n'est pas une fin en soit, je te l'ai déjà dit. Et tu as un exemple : regarde Patoch. Comme toi, il pourrait en vouloir à la création, qui ne fut pas très charitable a son encontre lors de la distribution des richesses : c'est un être rustre, qui longtemps n'a eu comme interlocuteur que les cochons sauvages de son ile. Et pourtant, il a découvert l'amour il y a peu. C'est un message d'espoir fort, car qui l'aurait parié ? Qui aurait pu croire qu'un être humain pouvait aimer un sosie (tête mise à part) de Casimir, le monstre gentil ?

Ceci étant, nous nous éloignons du sujet.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Septembre 2008)

Web'O... y a un bail a dit:
			
		

> Que diriez-vous d'une AES Mini sur Lausanne?



Quelques heures plus tard...



			
				Web'O a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, vous avez quelques idées pour l'endroit? Plutôt sur Lausanne?



Heureusement, l'admin suisse veillait...



> Ben oui, Lausanne autrement ce serait pas la "AES Mini à Lausanne"


 



			
				Web'O a dit:
			
		

> Ah... ouais... merci Cyril.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Septembre 2008)

VS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








benjamin a dit:


> Autorise les défis ici, je que t'explose ta race.



Benjamin parlant à Bobby  :love:



macinside a dit:


> je vous met d'accord ?



Mackie parlant à Bobby et à Benjamin :mouais:



benjamin a dit:


> Pfff, quel rabat-joie. Moi qui étais tout fier d'avoir redépassé Bobby.



Benjamin parlant à Mackie à propos de Bobby :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Septembre 2008)

Amok, tu n'es qu'une raclure de fond de bidet.


----------



## Amok (24 Septembre 2008)

+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​



garfield a dit:


> si tu es tenté par une petite partie d'échecs je suis dispo bobbynountchak.





bobbynountchak a dit:


> je crois que je suis bon pour le plumard.



(La salle de jeu).


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Septembre 2008)

VS saya564



saya564 a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> je vous explike en gros mon pbl
> 
> ma belle soeur est tombé amoureuse d'un homme sur internet cela dur depuis + d'un an mais elle ne l'a jamais vu par contre elle est tjrs en webcam avec lui jour et NUIT on aimerais savoir qui est ce car on a peur on sait quil ce passe des chose le soir. mais elle est majeur.






benjamin a dit:


> Bienvenue.
> Je ne vois pas le rapport avec nos forums.
> Elle utilise iChat, au moins ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu veux un chapitre de Sade sur les exploits de Rosette ?








chandler_jf a dit:


> Quelle est la différence avec Feuille de Rose ?








teo a dit:


> feuille de rose (bouffer le cul pour dire les choses crûment)


----------



## krystof (25 Septembre 2008)

Ça me rappelle vaguement un thread... 

Bon, alors voilà :



Luc G a dit:


> C'est petit ça, monsieur Pascal 77, c'est petit, petit !





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tiens, ça me fait penser...
> Et ce truc là alors :





jugnin a dit:


> Bonne question. Enfin non, en fait, elle est plutôt moyenne.





l'écrieur a dit:


> La différence est quand même subtile... On va se perdre.





Amok a dit:


> Un peu comme un boa en cours de digestion.


----------



## r0m1 (25 Septembre 2008)

_"Tu vois ; quand je te disais que c'était la bible des jeunes incultes qui n'ont pas trop envie de se casser le tronc à se sortir les pouces du fion... "_

Ca à le mérite d'être explicite pour tout le monde...






 Patochman dans  Le fil des zuzurpateurs qu'il faut dénoncer, c'est l'époque


----------



## Craquounette (25 Septembre 2008)

En Suisse, c'est la semaine de la mobilité. Certains prennent ça au sérieux et font des efforts :



			
				SuperMoquette in the MiniBar 21/09/2008 21:29 a dit:
			
		

> bon, je vais me coucher sur le skate et me pousser avec les mains jusqu'au lit



Par contre, il arrive que tout se ne passe pas comme prévu :



			
				SuperMoquette in the MiniBar 21/09/2008 21:49 a dit:
			
		

> qund j'ai remarqué que j'avais pas de skate et que je frottais par terre je me suis relevé



Heureusement que le M2 ouvre bientôt


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Septembre 2008)

"_Avoue que tu adores ça et dis-moi des gros mots en Allemand!!!_:love:", suivi de "_En Allemand! En Allemaaaaaaaaaand!!! Sinon, j'y arrive pas! Schnell!!!_:rateau:"








  PATOCHMAN, dans  _Le fil des zuzurpateurs qu'il faut dénoncer, c'est l'époque
_




:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Septembre 2008)

Et encore, tu m'as jamais entendu hurler ça dans mon bel uniforme noir...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Septembre 2008)

Au fait, M'sieur Mok ; on a le droit de faire des citations qui viennent de la cave?...


----------



## estomak (26 Septembre 2008)

si la cave c'est dans le minibar, non, c'est pas possible car il faut mettre un lien il a dit.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Septembre 2008)

Nan nan nan... La cave, c'est ailleurs... Dans une autre dimension de MacG...


----------



## Bassman (26 Septembre 2008)

Bobby dans "Ma vie, mon oeuvre", 14/02/07 - Le déconseil du jour



			
				Bobbynounouille a dit:
			
		

> Essayer de faire dans le cadeau original, qui va changer la vie de tous les jours, faire super plaisir et tout : acheter un robinet thermostatique à sa gonzesse :
> 
> - "Ah... Ben euh... merci..."
> 
> ...


----------



## jugnin (26 Septembre 2008)

'tain, comme ça dégage un mauvais feeling par ici... 

Moi j'ai retrouvé une vieille amie.

Toumaï, celle qui en voulait ici à tous les "_B...". _Le Vendredi 26 Septembre 2008 - 12:36, elle prônait la paix entre les peuples par la terreur.



			
				Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> que l'iran ait sa bombe pour qu'enfin un équilibre de la terreur s'établisse et que la paix règne comme celà s'est passé entre l'urss et la russie. iln'est jamais bon qu'un seul soit surarmé. quant aux diatribes du président iranien tout le monde sait que c'est que des postures il ne faut pas le prendre au sérieux. ceux qui cherchent à le prendre au sérieux c'est pour avoir un prétexte.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Septembre 2008)

> comme celà s'est passé entre l'urss et la russie



Du caviar! :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Du caviar! :love: :love:



Nostalgie, quand tu nous tiens... :love:
Moi, j'ose avouer qu'elle me manque...


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Septembre 2008)

Ah ouais, entre l'urss et la russie. Comment ça s'était frité entre les deux !!! Mamma Mia ! 

Moi, j'avoue, je m'en rappelle plus, d'elle.


----------



## yvos (26 Septembre 2008)

Web O a des archives


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Septembre 2008)

... C'est un fake!


----------



## yvos (26 Septembre 2008)

En tout cas, l'Amok était chaud la braise



Amok a dit:


> Là tu touches un point sensible : c'est vrai qu'une nana arquée sur une bécane, c'est pas mal vu de dos... Rien à voir avec la puissance de son moteur !




citation reprise depuis dans _Husqvarna - un calendrier qui vous veut du bien_


----------



## jpmiss (26 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... C'est un fake!


Peut etre pas. En tous cas c'est crédible.


----------



## Amok (26 Septembre 2008)

Est-il besoin de préciser pourquoi ce sujet ferme ?


----------

